# Please help me identify my Tiffany & Co Clock!



## ripemangos (Mar 31, 2012)

This mechanical clock has been passed down to me and I don't know much about it. It has a mark on the back that indicates its from 1988. It also seems to be for traveling with the folding clasp. I don't plan on selling it because if it's usefulness for me, but if anyone could give me an estimated value that would be great. Also, I can't tell if its brass, gold, or gold plated.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep looking on eBay for comperables. Generally these clocks don't retain a lot of value after they walk out the retail seller's door.

If it were gold, it would be marked as such. It isn't so it isn't. Probably plated brass.


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

If you live close to a Tiffany's you can literally take it to the store and they can tell you more about it probably.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi. Yes that is a folding travel clock. It could also be used as a desk clock. That basic style has been made by many watch companies over numerous decades. It is unusual to see a 15 jewel mechanical movement. Many of them used 1 day movements. Value is impossible for someone on a forum to estimate accurately yes Ebay would be your best source. Some who collects newer Tiffany could be interested in it however in general the market for moderm travel clocks is thin. If you plan on using it please have it serviced. The balance wheel and other mechanical components need to gave the.old oil removed and renewed to prevent wear. After 25 years it is overdue. Nice looking clock.


----------

